# Announcing the adoption of your child



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi

I am just looking for some advice please.

How and when did you anounce the adoption of your child to family and friends?
Did you send out cards? If so where did you buy them, or did you make them? What wording did you use? When did you send them - from the day your child / children moved in and if so what did you do (if anything) on the day all the legal stuff was wrapped up?
Do you class your "adoption day" as the day you child came home to live with you or the day you legally became a family?

Any advice appreciated - I am trying to plan ahead!  

Thanks Crusoe
xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

ooohhhh can i get on the band wagon too?   i have asked my pal to make some tasteful announcement cards - but no idea what to say or when to send them  

i figure i'll have to let people know straight away though yes?  

crusoe - i see we are thinking on the same lines  

ritz


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi ladies

Exciting times ahead for you both 

We didn't really announce DS to family and friends as everyone knew about him from when we were linked but when we were officially matched I sent out an email to family and friends saying we had been matched to a little boy etc etc and that we were meeting him on the XXX

With Thank you cards we sent photos to the people who hadn't actually met him.

We had always planned a party to celebrate the legal bit so when we had the court date through we were able to plan and send out invites for this.  

Not sure yet which date we will use to celebrate but it will more likely be the day he moved in rather than the legal date.

Enjoy every minute.
Love
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

I made all our cards (see my post about making/designing adoption cards)

we sent out our cards after going to court as we did a pic of both our children including their names and dates of birth  and stated "our adoption day x of Dec 0 (this was to help with spelling and both have names that are not spelt in a "popular" way)- we sent them out to all mine and DH siblings, our parents and all our aunties and uncles.

When we got matched to our 2 we just told those who we have alot of contact with (some of DH aunties and uncles dont like in the UK)

more then happy to help more if i can

xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Many of our close family/friends had already met our kids as we'd been their respite foster carers for 18 months before they were offficially placed here.  We sent an email announcement to wider family and friends when they came here permanently in March.  I had meant to do something more official but found the first few weeks/ months so exhausting it never happened.

We didn't really mark the legal stuff as such (it was overshadowed by another family issue) but about 6 weeks later we had a "Celebration Day" at our church with a family party after.  

For other (less close) friends, we updated them in Christmas cards which we tried to send out fairly early to avoid any awkwardness (although as we knew it was on the cards last Christmas, many friends were aware it was likely).  

Hope that helps

Bop


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

once we were matched and had intro dates etc set we sent out an email to all our friends and family (both sets of grandparents-to-be also helped email it on) and printed copies to those without email. i don't have the text here but it was something like

_its a girl

Mr and Mrs Magenta are delighted to announce that a little girl called xxxxxxx will be joining their family through adoption later this month. As she is only 18months old it will take a little time for her to settle into her new family so please bear with us if you don't hear from us for a wee while.

We will be introducing her slowly to all those whom we love but please appreciate that it may be a few months until we are ready for lots of visitors._

Then we announced the formal adoption a year later after we had gone to court by inviting people to a 'formally family' party and christening service. We didn't want to tempt fate by announcing the court date in case it didn't go through. on the court day we had both sets of grandparents on standby for a trip to the local icecream shop in the afternoon for celebration sundaes though!


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi

I just wanted to say thank-you everyone for your advice and suggestions DH and I have a plan now for how we are going to announce or news to the rest of the world!

Thanks everyone
Crusoe


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i took a photo of littlie and added text onto it via photoshop..v easy..and then got it printed as a postcard on photobox (i think about 30p each )..for babybro i realised it was MILES cheaper to just have it printed as a normal photo (10p a print)
our words were
keemjay and dh would like to announce the arrival of 
littlie x x, 
DOB, 
came home to her forever family on xxxx
then i wrote a few words about happy smile, dribbly chin, lots of energy etc

if you are going to add/takeaway a middle name think about that..we didnt decide littlies extra middle name till we were filling in the papers for court so effectively the announcement we sent out earlier didnt have her whole new name...but i'm not sure i would  have been able to put it in then even if we'd decided as it would have seen a bit like we were jumping the gun before it was all legal

we will celebrate placement day as their 'adoption day' as it was soooo much more exciting and meaningful then when we went to court! i think it depends on the age of the child/ren..older ones might maybe find the court day more significant 

kj x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks KJ

I've just been looking at Photoshop and you can create some fab cards there using photos so I think as soon as intros start I will be snapping away and will use your idea. It's so easy and we don't have masses of people to inform won't cost too much.
Thanks so much for all your tips and ideas for wording. Magenta I liked your way of politely teliing people to stay away for a while!

Ritzi hope you have found this thread useful - not long to go for you now!

Love crusoe
xxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi, 
We sent out an initial email very similar to what Magenta wrote (very close friends and family got phoned long before when we were linked!) we also sent out a few emails over the first few weeks to close friends and family with some pictures as a stop gap before they met our littlies. Those we see very infrequently we let know through Christmas cards (our 2 were placed in October) we had cards printed with us all on and also sent a little 'newsletter' to explain who the '2 gorgeous children' were. 
We celebrate placement day in our house, this year we gave them each a small present and I made a cake and stuck one candle in it and cooked their favourite meal to celebrate our family being one year old, they loved it! 
Congratulations on your match!
Viva
X


----------

